

Show HN: YinYangPaint, an HTML5 image editor I made - yangcanvas
http://yangcanvas.com/paint

======
ivabz
I really like the number of features it offers. And layers with clipboard
history is killer.

~~~
yangcanvas
Thanks! I obviously worked my ass off on this thing, and as many features as
there are, there are still many more that I would like to add and tweak.

But I probably won't put more work into this code in the near future. So far
it hasn't retained any regular returning users, and I don't want to invest any
more of myself in this software if it is just going to collect dust.

------
bromagosa
Is it opensource? I'd love to see the code.

~~~
yangcanvas
Sorry, but not now. I still have hope of making some money from this, since
I'm not really aware of any HTML5 image editor which outclasses my app.

Even though it doesn't earn me anything right now, I am just a little hesitant
to share all the details about how it works. A lot of the specific canvas
techniques I had figure out myself, and I'd rather not share all my tricks for
free right away.

I did want to share some of the techniques I used in the form of blog articles
however. I wrote one already on how to connect a series of points to draw a
smooth curve:
[http://yangcanvas.com/smoothcurves](http://yangcanvas.com/smoothcurves)

~~~
bromagosa
Well, opensourcing a product doesn't forbid you to earn from it, but that's
your personal decision ;)

~~~
yangcanvas
Haha very true. Considering that YinYangPaint hasn't been received so well as
a simple product, perhaps opensourcing is a good idea.

At this point, I'd be happy to settle for "good enough for people to look at
the code" even if it isn't "good enough for people to use as intended."

